# Pumilio pairing question



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I got a couple new pums a two weeks ago. They are both close to adult size and one is calling. The other is a little smaller (not much) and tends to hang out around the larger calling male. In fact they actually sleep in the very same brom axial every night, even though there are two other medium sized broms in their tank.
Is it a good bet that the other frog is a female or will males hang out together if only one is mature?

Thanks


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

From what I understand, Males will sometimes even attack froglets depending on how aggressive they are, and my thoughts are that the frogs know what sex eachother is well before we do. 

I'd think you would have seen some kind of aggression if they were both male.
I would guess that you're safe & have a pair.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd keep an eye on them anyway. Just had to pull a male from my male El Dorado's tank. Thought it was a female until it started calling back and they didn't look happy about it.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Phil were they raised together or frog the same breeder? Not really sure why, but many times for me frogs that "should" be aggressive to one another are peaceful if kept together from a young age. 
For example, I have what I believe to be 2 male mancreek pumilio offspring that have always been raised in the same tank, and there is zero aggression. But like Nick said earlier, I've seen the adult male chase his own froglets around while still in the parent tank (not sure if the froglets were male or female, so I can't say for sure if it was male-male aggression). 
When I first introduced my popa pumilio trio, the two males called and chased each other for about 10 minutes, but then stopped and the 2.1 trio has been living peacefully with no male-male aggression for about a year so far. I would try playing some recorded calls and misting heavily to try to stimulate a response from the male. Then see how the two react- does the male chase the other, does the other call, do they begin courtship, etc. this might give you some clues.
Although I would tend to think you may have a pair, I've had mixed experiences with male aggression in pumilio.
Bryan


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Brian...do you have any suggestions for sites for good calls from various frogs...I can find some for toads, but not any really good ones for darts...


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Judy S said:


> Brian...do you have any suggestions for sites for good calls from various frogs...I can find some for toads, but not any really good ones for darts...


Youtube or dendrobates.org has some.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Also MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd under the resources section.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Dendrobase.de


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

It is too early to tell. They are still adjusting to the new environment. However, you can consider it a good if you still see one frog following the other and hear some calling in the next several week. Now, do us a favor and post some pictures


----------

